# Ego 56 Volt Li-Ion String Trimmer



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been eye-balling the Ego String trimmer for a while, and after seeing the video Grass Daddy has on Youtube, I decided to retire my gas Toro and get the Ego.

First impressions?

1- It is very quiet - which is a huge benefit because there are times I want to get the trimming done early, but always wait so the noise will not disturb neighbors.

2 - The RPM for the Ego is slower than the Toro that I retired - however I found that while using it I was at about half throttle 
or less with the occasional full throttle for the entire time I had it out. Conversely, the Toro needed full throttle most of the time while using it.

3 - When it encounters tall/thick grass the "torque" (for lack of a better word) plows thru, so I did not need to increase speed

4 - It takes getting accustom to the slower speed, but it does cut very clean and nice.

5 - The battery was green when I unpacked it, however I put it on the charger to top it off - it was fully charged in less than an hour. I ran it for about 20 minutes uninterrupted. and it did not miss a beat.

So far (and it has only been a day) there are no regrets. This makes using a string trimmer just a little more pleasant.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm curious how many "trimmings" you can get on one charge. I know you can just recharge after each use but is still something I'm curious about. Seems like a great tool for the homeowner.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I never reached the max, I was told 45 min. The slower speed also throws objects less. It was fun but my brother in law took it away today lol


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm curious how many "trimmings" you can get on one charge. I know you can just recharge after each use but is still something I'm curious about. Seems like a great tool for the homeowner.


So am I. When I put it away I did not put the battery on the charger. I want to see how many times I use it before needing a charge.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

So I've had my Ego for a few months, an I think an update would be good.

I pull the Ego out at least once a week to do light trimming before mowing. I've recharged the battery twice in the last three months since owning it, so the battery life is more than I anticipated for the trimming I do around the yard. I will run on average 10 - 15 minutes trimming around the fence line, trees, and garden borders.

While in the shed Tuesday I noticed the battery light was flashing green... So I pressed it to see if it would stop, and it did for a few minutes, then started flashing again. Thinking that topping it off would fix it, I put it on the charger overnight. Yesterday it continued to flash green.

Today I pulled it out to trim, and it worked flawlessly, but that danged battery light continued flashing. So I Googled it, and found that others reported the same issue, and it indicated a faulty battery. Hmmm, after three months the battery faults out? Not cool!

I called customer service and they explained that there is an internal error in the battery which over time will result in the battery NOT taking a charge. I thought I registered my Trimmer online when I purchased it, but they did not have record of it.

This is were superior customer service kicks in. The person on the phone offered to take my info to register the trimmer over the phone, after that she asked if I still had the receipt, and would you believe that I cleaned the glove box in my car out last week and threw it away? I explained that I did not, so she asked a few questions, then told my to take my credit card to Home Depot, and they could print it out for me. She processed the order for the order for the replacement battery, and simply asked me to email a photo copy of the receipt after I got it from Home Depot.

So, I am not too thrilled with the longevity of the battery - However that disappointment is overshadowed by the customer service I got from Ego.

BTW, after she processed my order, she updated my file with the new S/N for the replacement battery, and extended the warranty for it out a year form today.

Would I buy this trimmer again - When company stands behind a product as Ego has - ABSOLUTELY. Had I got any flack about getting a replacement, my opinion would probably be different.


----------

